# Kein Zugriff auf die Php und Xml schnittstelle...



## Vendonis (16. März 2005)

Hy ihr,
ich wollte per php schnittstelle mir das array mit unseren gildendaten holen.
Nach 3 maligen fehlschlag mit verschiedenen links dachte ich erst ich binzu blöd,
aber nach dem auch der xml button nicht mehr klappt denk ich doch eher es liegt am server.

Ich geb ma die daten zum nachvolziehen:
Gilde : Kreis der weissen Flamme (ja ich hab %20 für das leer benutzt)
Server: Mal'Ganis (ja ich habe die 2 verschiedenen sonderzeichen getestet.)

Hoffe ihr klönnt mir helfen.


----------



## Regnor (16. März 2005)

Vendonis schrieb:
			
		

> Hy ihr,
> ich wollte per php schnittstelle mir das array mit unseren gildendaten holen.
> Nach 3 maligen fehlschlag mit verschiedenen links dachte ich erst ich binzu blöd,
> aber nach dem auch der xml button nicht mehr klappt denk ich doch eher es liegt am server.
> ...



Hallo,
wir wissen das es zur Zeit Probleme mit Server und Gildennamen mit Sonderzeichen gibt.
Vorerst sollte dieser Link aber funktionieren:
http://www.black-legion.info/xml/guilds/Ma...ssen_Flamme.xml


----------



## Vendonis (16. März 2005)

Gilt die schreibform auch für das php array?


----------



## Regnor (16. März 2005)

Vendonis schrieb:
			
		

> Gilt die schreibform auch für das php array?
> [post="83571"][/post]​



Ja

http://black-legion.info/guild_php.php?ser..._weissen_Flamme

das würde dann so aussehen.


----------

